# Electric Chair



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

Paddy the electrician got sacked from the U.S. prison service for not 
servicing the electric chair. 

He said in his professional opinion it was a death trap!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Paddy the electrician got sacked from the U.S. prison service for not
> servicing the electric chair.
> 
> He said in his professional opinion it was a death trap!



PMSFL


----------



## Steff (Aug 24, 2009)

pmsl how do we miss all these


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Groans*


----------

